# Hot Ginger Lime Seafood Marinade



## PA Baker (Feb 18, 2005)

I came across this marinade recipe and think it sounds great.  The recipe says to use swordfish--one I'm not crazy about--but I think it could be used on just about anything, and then cooked accordingly.

3 tablespoons fresh lime juice
2 tablespoons white wine vinegar
1 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon freshly ground 
   black pepper
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon dried basil
 1/8 teaspoon dried thyme
1/8 teaspoon dried parsley
1 teaspoon hot pepper sauce
1 pinch cayenne pepper
3 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 fresh swordfish fillets (or other fish)


Directions
1 In a medium bowl, stir together the lime juice, white 
   wine vinegar, salt, pepper, ginger, basil, thyme, parsley, 
   hot pepper sauce, cayenne pepper, and oil. Place the fish 
   fillets into the bowl, cover, and marinate for at least 10 
   minutes, or preferably up to 3 hours.

2 Preheat broiler or an outdoor grill for high heat.

3 Place fish onto the grill or a broiling pan. Discard 
   marinade. Grill or broil fish about five minutes each side, 
   until the fish flakes easily with a fork.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 18, 2005)

This is definitely different.  It sounds good!

 Barbara


----------

